# pdroid help!



## zmastastomp (Aug 16, 2012)

I rooted my phone s is off root checker says I have root access. I downloaded pdroid patcher and I have ran several roms through the patcher it says it was successful but when I zip it into my phone after deleting cache and everything and reboot my phone it says that there is no pdroid pacth its been about a week I been tryin to do this please help!


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

the most recent version of pdroid is 1.32, if you're not using the v1.32 patcher, the patches won't work. not sure what versions of each you're running, but worth mentioning.


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

Also it sounded to me like you didn't flash the zip in recovery .... I may be misunderstanding you though.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zmastastomp (Aug 16, 2012)

I tried the 1.32 first and when it didn't work I searched and people were sayin to use the 1.31 version so I have both.. I was selecting the rom from sd card manually in recovery is that flashing? I'm new to everything about computers


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

zmastastomp said:


> I tried the 1.32 first and when it didn't work I searched and people were sayin to use the 1.31 version so I have both.. I was selecting the rom from sd card manually in recovery is that flashing? I'm new to everything about computers


no idea what you mean about manually selecting a rom. if you're trying to install the pdroid patch, you flash it in recovery onto a rom you have already installed after wiping cache and dalvik cache. make sure not to try and flash the rom and pdroid patch in the same visit to recovery, flash them separately in different trips into recovery. if you're in recovery and choose to install from SD card, choose .zip to install, and install, that's a flash. just make sure to wipe cache and dalvik cache when in recovery prior to flashing the .zip


----------



## zmastastomp (Aug 16, 2012)

So I take the pdroid files and put them into my sd card from the computer and flash them after I have already flashed a rom?


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

zmastastomp said:


> So I take the pdroid files and put them into my sd card from the computer and flash them after I have already flashed a rom?


take the pdroid patch .zip you made on your computer, transfer it to your SD card, reboot to recovery, wipe cache and dalvik cache, and install it onto a rom you have already installed, yes.


----------



## zmastastomp (Aug 16, 2012)

Hmm when I tried to install the pdroid zip it said installation aborted


----------



## zmastastomp (Aug 16, 2012)

I also tried patching a rom with pdroid patcher but when I flash it it says that it was successful but when rebooted everything is stock thunderbolt no pdroid and nothing from the rom takes effect


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

The pdroid patch zip file has to be flashed in recovery. You install the app from the market AFTER you flash the patch in recovery. There is nothing in the zip that is going to be installable. The only way you will be able to tell if it worked is if you download the app after flashing the patch in recovery.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zmastastomp (Aug 16, 2012)

i believe my problem was that i was patching the rom before trying to install it i believe i got it all figured out now thank you so much!!


----------

